# Lost Paddle on the Snake R.



## ajs (May 6, 2004)

I lost my paddle below Burrito hole. It is a Werner Player with a black shaft and blue blades. There are also blue foam grips on the shaft. If found please call 805-746-5811. Thank you- Adam


----------

